# 2013 Canyon Ultimate SLX



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

2013 Canyon Ultimate:

Tour De France Tech: Katusha's Canyon Ultimate CF SLX - BikeRadar

Now...if Canyon would only export to the USA!


----------



## andywong8088 (Jul 21, 2010)

How about this frame?


----------



## serfur1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I see a few Canyon bikes around here in Northern Italy, more mountain bikes than road bikes, but they're here.


----------



## mariw810 (Aug 10, 2012)

Dude tell that lazy


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

2013 Canyon Eurobike teaser video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3Ld8TBUez0s






Now...if Canyon would only export to the USA...I'd be all over the 2013 Ultimate CF SLX!


----------

